# Nice Memorial Things



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2008)

Furry Angel

Pet Memorial Tiles


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 17, 2008)

What a nice tribute..

TY so much for posting.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2008)

Someone did on another site and I know what it ment to me. I thought everyone else would need it as much as I did.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 17, 2008)

Indeed..
I have been having a really hard time getting over Fergie.

I can imagine people who had many years with their pets, and the anguish they feel.

TY again.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2008)

I was talking to Peg yesterday. I lost Sam just a month and 8 days before her second gotcha day. But we got her in July I did not move in untill Thethird week of October. So to me I only had her a year and 7mnths. Ugh I am going to go cry again.

I think your loss is just as great as ours if not more. She was your baby.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing about these - I really love the tiles.

Zin - your loss of Fergie is just as bad as Ali's loss of Samantha or my loss of Tiny or anyone else's loss.

She was your heart bunny...

This coming Saturday would've been Tiny's third "Gotcha" day. I already know I'll probably be a mess......

Peg


----------

